# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Украли пароли Живого Журнала ?

## Зинка

Говорят, украли всю базу и выложили в открытый доступ.
https://sporaw.livejournal.com/683382.html
Правда или фейк ?
Пишут, что надо срочно поменять пароль.
А я боюсь. Вдруг наоборот - запустили какой-то вирус или скрипт, который украдет при замене.
Такое может быть ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

На данный это только излишне эмоциональный пост, факт утечки ничем не подкреплён. Если утекла база, то утекло старьё (2012 год) — это раз. А во-вторых, если они действительно хранят все пароли в виде простого текста, там и смена паролей, и вообще мало что поможет.

----------


## Зинка

> На данный это только излишне эмоциональный пост, факт утечки ничем не подкреплён. Если утекла база, то утекло старьё (2012 год) — это раз. А во-вторых, если они действительно хранят все пароли в виде простого текста, там и смена паролей, и вообще мало что поможет.


Может сейчас - уже не хранят ?

----------


## olejah

Возможно. В любом случае я бы посоветовал поменять пароли — хуже не будет. Вряд ли кто-то специально провоцирует панику.

----------


## Matias

> это только излишне эмоциональный пост, факт утечки ничем не подкреплён


Споров, кажется, довольно много писал на форуме AM, когда этот форум был жив. Насколько я знаю, раньше он имел какое-то отношение к компании Online Solutions.  Так что вряд ли он выдумал утечку паролей ЖЖ.

----------


## Matias

Журнал Хакер опубликовал статью, в которой приведены слова представителей Рамблера, подтвердивших факт утечки паролей ЖЖ.

----------

